# Anyone ever Ride at Sardis, Ms in the winter when lake is drained



## YoungBlooD

I ride here alot in the winter. I was Just wondering if anyone rides here also.​


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Where is that at ?Last winter I broke Ice to play in the mud .....this year prob not LOL


----------



## YoungBlooD

Sardis lake its in north ms somewhat close to oxford. they lower the upper lake ever winter so its all the mudding you can stand. Though i will say be careful not to go to far out its a lake bottom so there is no bottom ive been ridding there since i was 8 and i have sunk fa few fourwheeler to the point where all you can see is the handlebars. besides that from were i start from i have a lake house/ deer camp there and me and about 20 of my friends ride all day and night it about a 16hr or more ride to get to the lake's Dam and back if your are taking your time playin in the mud. its fun there is a little bit of everything from sandbars you can top your bike out, creeks you have to find ways to cross, trails, and huge mud flats to play in. i ride the north side of the lake of hwy 310 but i have friends that ride the oxford side and they say its just as fun


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Sounds like a good time :rockn:


----------



## YoungBlooD

here are a few pic. i tried to find some landscape ones but here are some new and old pic of me and my friends riding you can kind of see how it is. all the pic's are when when lake is lowered and say if it was filled up we would be about 10-20 feet under water.the pics are mainly take on the sand bars/shore thats all i could find all i have is movies in the mud flats


----------



## Greg G

That third picture, the guy hugging his jeep, is that Techville trailer park in the background?

Greg G


----------



## YoungBlooD

yes sure it is well not completly sure if thats the name of that one. i know if you go up there and drive up the the street and take a left thats techville trailer park. when i was like eight we had a trailer there when it was nice. Now its kindof went down hill but i have a few guys that live up there that ride with me when me do go ride.


----------



## YoungBlooD

the first pic is a far off pic off the holiday lodge boat ramp


----------



## Polaris425

I always wanted to get up there when I lived in vicksburg and ride, there, and enid too but I never made it to either one... Maybe I'll have to try to make a ride w/ ya'll one weekend.


----------



## Greg G

YoungBlooD said:


> the first pic is a far off pic off the holiday lodge boat ramp


If thats the Holiday Lodge boat ramp in that picture then thats the lowest I have ever seen that lake and I've been going down there for at least 40 years, and I can remember at least 35 of those years. 

If the weather holds, maybe some of the folks that live within a few hours of the lake all get together and do a ride there. 

Greg G


----------



## YoungBlooD

the pic of the lodge ramp was taken 3/7/09. my gf took it then took the 4th pic of me sittin om my brute. every five feet it was over heating but thanks to all the helpful forms on there. the prob is now fixed:rockn:


----------



## browland

Im game this year for a ride! Keep us posted when a trip is planned


----------



## rewired

I live in sardis about 2 miles from the dam. since we have gotten all this rain the spillway has been shut off so the lake is full. They just started opening the spillway to drain the lake. If the can leave it all the way open we can probabaly start riding there in about 2 to 3 weeks. We put in at the iron bridge and ride towards the lodge.


----------



## Greg G

Where is the iron bridge? Is that on the dam side of Holiday lodge or the other side?

Greg G


----------



## rewired

It's on the dam side of holiday lodge. about 6 miles from the lodge toward the dam at least when the lake is down.


----------

